# phpmyadmin setup.php



## buzzer7 (6. Dez. 2009)

Hey!
Hab da mal ne Verständnisfrage. Habe noch nicht näher nachgeforscht (ausser Foren Suche hier) und wahrscheinlich ist es auch ne dumme Frage aber ist es richtig dass man phpmyadmin/scripts/setup.php standardmäßig ohne Authentifizierung ansurfen kann?
Ist das bedenklos oder muss ich mich jetzt schlau machen um das Loch zu stopfen?

Sorry für eine vielleicht dumme Frage.

DANKE!


----------



## Quest (7. Dez. 2009)

Stimmt, kann man.
Ich hab in das scripts-Verzeichnis eine .htaccess Datei geschmissen um da noch eine Passwortabfrage vorzuschalten.


----------



## Falcon37 (7. Dez. 2009)

Hab jetzt mal an 3 Servern von mir getestet, bei 2n kommt der Text "phpMyAdmin Setup" und es wird nach einem Nick + Passwort gefragt, und ich habe keine .htaccess (bewusst) vorgeschaltet ... Ich glaub es ist besser wenn man das Verzeichnis mit einer .htaccess schützt falls keine vorhanden ist.


----------

